# ISPconfig 3 als Mail-Relay nutzen für mehrere Domains



## geordi (10. Apr. 2013)

Hi

Folgende Situation ... wir haben eine Hardware Mail Appliance die eingehende Mails auf SPAM, Viren, etc. prüft und zwar für mehrere Mail Domains. Die Mails werden dann an unterschiedliche Exchange Server weitergeleitet.
Die Exchange Server senden wiederum ausgehende Mails an die Hardware Appliance.

Diese Appliance soll nun die ausgehende Mails an meinen ISPconfig Server schicken (weil der halt die nötigen DNS Einträge hat die man brauch für einen Mailserver) und der soll alles was von der Appliance kommt einfach durchleiten/relayen ohne weitere Checks.

Da auf der Appliance aber viele unterschiedliche Domains laufen kann ich das nicht mit einem Email-Konto machen da das ja nur für die Domain genutzt werden kann für die das Konto angelegt wurde. Kann leider nur global einen Relay-Server einstellen auf der Appliance, nicht Domänen-bezogen.

Wie kann ich das am einfachsten bewerkstelligen? Kann ich irgendwo einstellen dass alles was von der IP der Mail Appliance kommt einfach relayt wird ohne zu prüfen wegen Absende-/Empfangsdomains der Mail?

Vielen Dank vorab und Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Till (16. Apr. 2013)

> Da auf der Appliance aber viele unterschiedliche Domains laufen kann ich das nicht mit einem Email-Konto machen da das ja nur für die Domain genutzt werden kann für die das Konto angelegt wurde. Kann leider nur global einen Relay-Server einstellen auf der Appliance, nicht Domänen-bezogen.


Doch, es geht mit einem Mailkonto. probier es einfach mal aus. Oder Du fügst die IP der filter Appliance in mynetworks der postfix main.cf hinzu.


----------



## geordi (16. Apr. 2013)

Musste die IP bei mynetworks einfügen, per SMTP Auth kam immer relay denied ... danke für den Hinweis


----------

